# Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association's 5th Annual Tournament



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

This years GCKFA annual tournment is on Sat, April 24,2010. We have 3 inshore, Red Drum, Speckled Trout, and Flounder as well as a slam with one each of these three. Off shore will be for King Mackerel and Spanish Mackerel.

For more information look on the web site.

gulfcoastkayakfishing.com


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

do you know how many people have signed up and how many goody bags will be available this year?

Dustin


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

I think 45 people have signed up and I believe there is 90 bags.

I am not the offical spokes person but I think those numbers are right.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Not quite 45, I think we are up to about 20 as of today. We had over 125 entrants last year and are planning for a bigger and better event this year.The first 90 paid entrants are guaranteed a Captain's Bag - a Hobie duffle bag with a tournament T-shirt, and lots of other swag. Entry fee is $40 but goes up to $50 after April 10th. 

Captain's meeting is at Hooters at Pensacola Beach on Friday, April 23rd. Tournament site and weigh-in will be at Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze. Hobie Mirage kayak to be given to the inshore slam and offshore slam winners. Drawing for a 2010 Hobie Pro Angler, plenty of sponsors, tons of prizes, door prizes and other stuff. Hooters is providing food at the weigh-in. Rules, entry form and flyer are available at www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com 

It will be a lot of fun - come on out and hang with other kayak fishermen and enjoy the day. Enter now to guarantee yourself a Captain's bag and before the fee goes up... the Captain's bag and weigh-in are worth the entry fee!


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the correction. I don't know were I got 45 from.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Has every one signed up yet?

There is only 90 captains' bags so you need to sign up early.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

A new feature for this year is the "Best Dang Tackle Box." You submit a new lure. You get a ticket. One ticket is drawn. Winner takes whole box of lures.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

There is only 6 days left to register for $ 40.00. On April 11 the fee goes up to $ 50.00.

The Tournament is on the 24, not many days left.

Charles


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

There will be a Hobie Revolution for the biggest Offshore Slam, a Hobie Outback for the biggest Inshore Slam and a raffle for a Hobie Pro Angler, plus great individual species prizes! This is our first year for an offshore slam ("biggest pair" actually)kayak prize, and a bass fisherman who borrowed a kayak won the inshore slam last year, so don't wait until the entry fee goes up after this week, and the captain's bags are gone. Go ahead and sign up for our best tournament ever now!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't signup up yet, but I'm going to! This is my first kayak tournament so you guys have to take it easy on me. I'll be fishing out of a Hobie Outback...


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome to the highly addictive world of Kayak fishing, Chris!!! Great choice on a kayak!Did you borrow it and hope to win one like the winner did last year?Will you befishing inshoreusing one of those American Rodsmith Kayak rodsyou guys carry now? I love mine!!!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is more info. You can't go wrong with these kinds of prizes:</p>


<span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl39_lblFullMessage>*Our sponsors have supported us well again this year and boxes continue to arrive everyday. 

We have prizes from Fish Grips, Backwater Paddle Co, Advanced Elements, Nemire Lures, Scotty, Salty Bones, Saltwater Soul, Icemule and Skwoosh. 

Captains Bags will contain a variety of items from the sponsors listed above including inflatable seat cushions, lures, tethers, coupons decals... 

Door Prizes are everything from shirts and hats to coolers, rod mounts, dry bags, spools of braid and the list goes on... Odds are Very Good that you will win something. 

Angler Prizes will be awarded for 1st, 2nd & 3rd Redfish, Trout, Flounder, King Mack and Spanish Mack. These prizes are generally Rod/Reel Combos, Fishfinders, VHF Radios, PFDs, Gift Certificates... 

And finally the Grand Prizes for Inshore and Offshore Slam are a Hobie Outback and a Hobie Revolution. 

Come on out and join us. Its a great way to spend a day and meet other Kayak Anglers. Worst case scenario you will get a cool T - shirt, a good meal at the weigh in, probably win a door prize (even if you dont catch a fish) and a chance to win one of 15 Angler prizes and 2 Grand Prizes. 

Look forward to seeing you at the Captains Meeting. 
*
*Bryan*

</p>


----------

